# Autorisation requise



## supergrec (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai eu la mauvaise idée de loué un film sur l'itunes store.
Je l'ai loué directement sur mon mac.
Ensuite sur mon appel Tv lorsque je souhaite le lire il me dit : 

" autorisation requise : pour permettre la lecture de ce contenu sur votre Apple Tv choisissez Autoriser cet ordinateur dans le menu store d'iTunes sur votre ordinateur, puis saisissez votre identifiant ...etc "

J'ai donc suivi ce message et j'ai autoriser l'ordinateur ( même si il était déjà autoriser  car j'ai déjà loué des film il y a un petit moment ).

Bref rien a faire ça ne marche pas. 

Je redémarre le mac = toujours rien
Je redémarre itunes = toujours rien
Je redémarre l'appel Tv = toujours rien

Comment dois je faire ? 

PS = mac os x : 10.7.4
itunes : 10.6.3
Appel TV : 5.0.2

Pour couronné le tout, je me suis dit c'est pas grave je vais le lire sur mon mac et utiliser Airplay.
La encore mauvaise idée, quand je clique sur lecture j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 

Ce film requiert QuickTime, qui nest pas pris en charge par cette version diTunes

lol  je suis gréffer.

Version de quickTime 10.1

En gros j'ai tous mes logiciels a jours et rien ne marche.

La petite goutte d'eau qui fais débordé le vase et quand je contact l'assistance d'apple qui me dit on peut pas vous aider vous n'êtes plus dans la période de 90 jours. Merci d'avoir appeler mais vous êtes tous seul maintenant.

Génial Apple 
Désolé si  je parrai légerement enervé mais voila un truc comme ça chez video future ça n'arrive pas 

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## supergrec (16 Juin 2012)

Je n'es toujours pas réussi a régler le problème via l'apple Tv en revanche j' ai trouver comment lire lire via iTunes et donc AirPlay.

Pour le soit disant problème de quickTime :



> Pour couronné le tout, je me suis dit c'est pas grave je vais le lire sur mon mac et utiliser Airplay.
> La encore mauvaise idée, quand je clique sur lecture j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
> 
> Ce film requiert QuickTime, qui nest pas pris en charge par cette version diTunes



Il suffit tous simplement :

- ouvrir le dossier application
- clique droit sur l'icône iTunes
- lire les informations 
- cocher : ouvrir en mode 32 bits

Et voila le tour est joué. en espérant que ce soit utile a nombres d'entre vous


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ce retour d'info. 

Néanmoins, c'est un peu énervant de ne pouvoir profiter légalement et facilement d'un film. C'est soit l'un, soit l'autre


----------

